

Ask HN: Would you buy a .ar domain name? - jgill

Would you buy a .ar domain name if it did not require a suffix like .ar.com?<p>I have not found a way to register domain names that just end in .ar and I am thinking about undertaking the effort to try to convince members of the Argentinian NIC / government body to open up .ar extensions without any modifying suffixes.<p>There are numerous words and phrases in languages around the world that end in .ar and the country, businesses, people, and registrars (I am not a registrar) could benefit.<p>What do you think?
======
tptacek
I think the revenue from that scheme is a rounding error relative to
Argentina's budget (~100B/yr). It's not a small country.

~~~
jgill
Yes, this is true, but additional incremental revenue is still incremental
revenue. It would be a small amount of revenue, some technology press wins,
and added thought when purchasing domains.

------
pedalpete
If you do, you could be registr.ar!

------
waltz
That would be spectacul.ar

------
dvt
I would, as long as prices aren't exorbitant.

------
meerita
I'm argentinian. If I'm not wrong, domain name registration is free there.

And, knowing argentinian authorities really well, It will be a waste of time
ask them, and if they agree to do that, it will take ages.

------
jaredsohn
.ar.com -> com.ar

